#          16
!

  ,   11 ,     ,    .       .        ?

----------

,       .        .    .    9.         . ,    .

----------

.   ,         / %%      .,       .      - ,   - ?         ,     ,     ?        ()?

----------

,   . .       .   . .          .





> - ,   - ?


.



> ,         / %%      .


 .  ,   . 
     100% ,   ,       .

----------

,   , ?     ?

----------

.

----------

,   ,  ,     ?             ?

----------

,

----------

